# Thyroid Community Calls - Liver & Thyroid Connection



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

I've created *Thyroid Community Calls *which as a series of free calls for thyroid patients to find support and answers to the endless and frustrating questions.

I'm a former Graves' and Hashimoto's patient, too.

The upcoming call, *"Restore Your Liver to Restore Your Thyroid" *is on April 18th, 2013 at 8pm EST. Replay is available after that, too.

The liver is one the very underestimated and unappreciated organs. Most people don't realize they have a problem with their liver and/or gallbladder till it's too late.

What you will learn from this episode:

-> What does the liver do for us?
-> What are the early signs of a sluggish liver?
-> How is your liver responsible for your hormonal balance, skin, cholesterol levels and so much more.
-> Why is the liver so key in thyroid health?
-> What food supports and cleanses the liver?

The liver is the only organ that has the ability to self-regenerate. All we have to do is give it some support and loving.

I invited Josie Lincoln, who is a detox expert, to join me on this call. Josie has worked with hundreds of people helping them restore their liver.

If you would like to join us, go to www.ThyroidDietCoach.com/CommunityCalls

Warmly, Magdalena.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Sigh. No CC for the hearing impaired. No text available for the hearing impaired.

While I would be interested in the information, between this and the other Poster - Marc Ryan and his *Part I of Article on What's Happening with the Immune System with Hahsimoto's

*is this turning into an infomercial for other websites?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> Sigh. No CC for the hearing impaired. No text available for the hearing impaired.
> 
> While I would be interested in the information, between this and the other Poster - Marc Ryan and his *Part I of Article on What's Happening with the Immune System with Hahsimoto's
> 
> *is this turning into an infomercial for other websites?


Magdalena is a valued advertiser, is a contributing member to this board and has been given permission to post a few posts re her website.

Also, she is a lovely and wonderful person!

The other was another story.


----------

